# DK35 Kioti Hydraulic issue



## bmb (Mar 23, 2010)

CK35 Kioti both front and rear will not lift after 2 or 3 hours of tractor use. Just changed filter and fluid and that did not help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy bmb, welcome to the tractor forum. 

When the loader and rear lift will no longer function, pull the hydraulic dipstick and look very closely at the fluid for small bubbles entrained in the fluid. My first thought is that your pump is sucking air in some manner. If not the case, then you might try a rebuild kit in the pump.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Do you have rear remotes.
I think I've read about something similar happening on another site and one of the remotes was bumped on into detent and would overheat the oil causing the issue.
Turned the remote off and all was well.


----------

